# How to get a free ride.



## ParamedicStudent (Nov 7, 2017)

1) gates outside, call 911
2) make a fake address, don't bring a wallet
3) say you have no insurance 
4) say you need to go the hospital
5) wherever you need to stop, say you no longer want to go.

Think this will work???


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2017)

I think this is the most stupid thing I've seen on this forum.


----------



## iExposeDeformities (Nov 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I think this is the most stupid thing I've seen on this forum.


Don’t knock it till you try it


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 8, 2017)

It's not like it hasn't happened...  though if the same person does it often enough, there is a very real possibility of being charged with 911 abuse at the very least. Then you get a free ride that you can't leave whenever you feel like it.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Nov 8, 2017)

This is not an infrequent occurrence at some of the northern services here that serve First Nations Reserves. They are often remote and extremely economically depressed with the hospitals being in the largest local urban centre. The patients don't get out part way, but they do leave the ED AMA shortly after arriving. I don't believe it's a daily occurrence but every medic I've worked with that's come down south from working up there has done it once or twice.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 8, 2017)

There is no such thing as a free lunch ( or ride in this case).


----------



## inthefield (Jul 6, 2018)

I was leaving after a drop off and saw a frequent flier who wanted a meal jumping up and down outside to increase his HR before checking in


----------



## mantree (Aug 6, 2018)

I once had a guy call 911 and ride in then leave and walk across the street to Wendy's.


----------

